# wind deflector



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi need some help please
just found roof wind deflector on floor now need some advice on removing mastic on roof which holds it on 
thx dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Bump

A.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you explain the, roof wind deflector, where does it fit on the roof.
If it is one of those deflectors to protect the roof vents, then surely it should have been screwed down as well as sealed. :? 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Use the edge of an old credit card or a piece of thin hard plastic and just 'slice' it off

Peter


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

As peter says above , but use a hot air gun or hot hair dryer to melt adhesive with plastic spatular dont fight it , it comes off like butter on hot toats :lol: .

Then a wipe down with wite spirits, let evaporate and dried then restick with fresh mastic.

Our old bessaccarr e705 front one came off twice  hig hwinds to blame.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx all 
its on bess e695 protects front vent


----------

